# Where to buy cuttings in oregon and what kind?



## sipnwine (Feb 21, 2013)

I'd like to do a small backyard vineyard in beaverton oregon, not to far from Ponzi vineyards. It's a bit cooler here then in Yamhill or the Carlton area where much of the pinot is grown. The soil is a sandy loam from a ancient lake bed and is very deep. The water table is at 19 feet. I'd like to plant Pinot Noir but am unsure where to find cuttings or what might be the best one to plant. I'm leaning to the 777 Dijon and the pommard as these are common here and produce nice wines. There are many other pinot cuttings as well with different types of root stock given the setting does anyone have some advise if I'm on the right track? Where can I find them and should I consider something else that any be a better fit. Thank you all for your help. It's a joy to have a board like this to explore our passion with wine.


----------



## tfries (Feb 22, 2013)

The answer to this really depends on what you are looking for. If you want clones grafted on root stock then you are not looking for cuttings. If you are looking for grafted onto root stock, then I think your options are limited for small quantities. When we planted our vineyard, we could not any place in Oregon to buy vines from. We ended up getting our grafted vines from California and had to buy them in multiples of 64. If you are looking for dormant cuttings that you can root in a pot, then you could ask you local vineyard if you can get some of their cuttings. You can get the cuttings to root, but you would not have the benefit of the root stock.

We just finished pruning our vineyard and if you are interested in a road trip to the Junction City area you can have all the cuttings you want of 777, 667, and 115.


----------



## AmityFlatts (Mar 1, 2013)

How many cuttings do you want? 

I have around 250 Pinot Noir 115 I collected a couple weeks ago. I could have gotten Pinot Noir 777 from another vineyard a week later and watched him mow the cuttings in the rows and didnt collect any of those cuttings. I have over 100 Pinot Gris cuttings. While I was taking cuttings I grabbed a dozen white table grapes and a dozen concords since they were there for the taking.

I have not put any of them in soil yet, waiting for them to callus over at this point. If you just wanted a few for your backyard, I could give you some I suspect I have collected more than I want to farm.


----------



## phineascoates (Mar 14, 2013)

It depends upon what you looking for. I would say, you can buy cuttings from a variety of source where the roots are ready to grow and the cutting is ready to planting. Root cutting taken from plants can be one way of ensuring of the plant you want. it is also taking the chance to collect or it would be produce for any kind of seeds.


----------



## OilnH2O (Mar 16, 2013)

I have had good results from Inland Desert in Benton, WA - it's not Oregon, however.

http://www.inlanddesert.com/


----------

